
Executions in the US by Governor (working draft) - benologist
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Draft:Executions_in_the_United_States_by_Governor
======
learning_still
How many states do you still need to add?

~~~
benologist
Hundreds of years x dozens of states.

